
Ask HN: What is that website that compared language vs. language? - usermac
I can&#x27;t find it for the life of me but it was an almost cute code vs. code such as php vs. python and as I recall showed the stats such as how many jobs were available for each? Anybody? Thx.
======
kwikiel
Indeed.com jobs stats

